# My aiming method



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, everyone, You can see my aiming method on the picture.

I hope it is usefull for beginners


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have compiled my picture , and easier to read now.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't get it.

Nor do I get the point of making all the mathematical calculations. Not that mathematical calculations are bad. But what is making the calculations actually accomplishing?

This post untranslated for the majority here, reminds me of a quote; "If a trumpet sounds an indistinct call who will get ready for battle."


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ruddy scientists taking over the place


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

39699661 said:


> I have compiled my picture , and easier to read now.


Thank you - this makes a lot more sense to me







- tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

It's a primitive weapon, point and shoot. Do it often enough and it get's a lot less complicated.
Philly


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

philly said:


> It's a primitive weapon, point and shoot. Do it often enough and it get's a lot less complicated.
> Philly


Yep!


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmmmmm...........Gotta think about this one. Looks like, twisting the fork and aiming off center a certain distance to the side of the target for whatever distance you are from your target, but you have to allow for the distance from your eye to the pouch. Hmmm.....

Have to test this one on the firing range.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Philly
A slingshot is a simple weapon,not a primitive weapon.A sling is a primative weapon.I don't want to be critical,just informative.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Hmmmmmm...........Gotta think about this one. Looks like, twisting the fork and aiming off center a certain distance to the side of the target for whatever distance you are from your target, but you have to allow for the distance from your eye to the pouch. Hmmm.....
> 
> Have to test this one on the firing range.


1. I think draw the pouch to cheekbone is a goog method to make an accurate shoting. The distance from dominate eye to cheekbone may be 5cm, 6cm 7cm. It is due to different shoters.

2.' twisting the fork' ??? I think I did not make a goog expression. I really want to show the cant angle( the cant angle is the angle from vertical, the slingshot is held when shooting, you will find it more comfortable to hold the sling handle at some angle, it is your cant angle. ergonomic angle )


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

[quote name='Jaybird' timestamp='1299200934' post='59265']
Philly
A slingshot is a simple weapon,not a primitive weapon.A sling is a primative weapon.I don't want to be critical,just informative.
[/quote

Wrong choice of words Jay, no offense taken.
Philly


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

1. I understand
2. I understand
3. It appears you are saying, a person has to aim at a point away from his target. At 500cm, 25.5 cm away from the target. At 1000 cm, 44 cm away from the target.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

zip said:


> 1. I understand
> 2. I understand
> 3. It appears you are saying, a person has to aim at a point away from his target. At 500cm, 25.5 cm away from the target. At 1000 cm, 44 cm away from the target.


Yes, you got it. '25.5cm' and '44cm' just for me. But use this method ,you can figure out your own distance(may be 20cm and 40cm ). If I change my forks or use new bands, '25.5cm' and'44' will still useful.

There are some usefull skills to aim at a point away from taget. for example, the diameter of your target is 10cm, and your shoot distance is 5meters, just aim at the point ( two target dimention away from the real target edge . 10cm+10cm+5cm=25cm). The height of Coca Cola pop can is 12cm, the diameter is 6.7cm. It is good for your eyesight and very intersting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think your saying that the square root is the sum of a sq + b sq then you get the beeline which would be the hypotenuse .

Good example.
Thanks


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

39699661 said:


> 1. I understand
> 2. I understand
> 3. It appears you are saying, a person has to aim at a point away from his target. At 500cm, 25.5 cm away from the target. At 1000 cm, 44 cm away from the target.


Yes, you got it. '25.5cm' and '44cm' just for me. But use this method ,you can figure out your own distance(may be 20cm and 40cm ). If I change my forks or use new bands, '25.5cm' and'44' will still useful.

There are some usefull skills to aim at a point away from taget. for example, the diameter of your target is 10cm, and your shoot distance is 5meters, just aim at the point ( two target dimention away from the real target edge . 10cm+10cm+5cm=25cm). The height of Coca Cola pop can is 12cm, the diameter is 6.7cm. It is good for your eyesight and very intersting.
[/quote]

I understand, and very pleased the aiming method you described works for you.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not sure about how to turn the slingshot. Do you hold it 'gangsta style', or at 45 degrees, or what?This looks like my type of aiming system, thanks for posting. How well does it work?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it not just a matter of repetitive shooting and remembering where to aim the last time you were accurate at a given distance


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

39699661.............Where did you get the 2.3cm in the top drawing and the 12cm in the bottom drawing? There is no notation in the drawings to show where these numbers came from.

Also, what is the distance between the bands (tubing) on the top of the forks?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks to me like you're overcomplicating the thing.
With the cant I think you're trying to portray, and apparently pulling the pouch to the corner of the mouth... then all you really need do is align your target with your top fork and have the closest band to your eye act as a line that extends to and through your target. Then release cleanly with a relaxing grip.

You might want to consider "emptying your cup" and observing how some of the other shooters do it, unless you are better than they are.... and in that case, because personally I don't know who you are, and it's hard for many others to take advice from someone they've never heard of or seen in action... youtube is a good resource, or youku... post something up, let us all see how theory is translated into action.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with Bill (except for the 'over complicating it' bit. I'd really like to see this in action








In my opinion, it doesn't matter how complex or how simple a method is, as long as it works for the individual.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

The proof of concept is in the practical demonstration me thinks!!


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

zip said:


> 39699661.............Where did you get the 2.3cm in the top drawing and the 12cm in the bottom drawing? There is no notation in the drawings to show where these numbers came from.
> 
> Also, what is the distance between the bands (tubing) on the top of the forks?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, what is the distance between the bands (tubing) on the top of the forks?----------------------The distance of my fork is 4cm and I think 6 cm will be better for me .

2.3cm==> the steel ball fly 5meters, 
12cm==> the steel ball fly 10meters and the fly time is longer. 
Because of G-force, the steel ball flying track is a parabola. (S=v0+ 1/2a*t*t)

Attach is my 11 shooting.Shooting distance is 5 meters.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> I'm not sure about how to turn the slingshot. Do you hold it 'gangsta style', or at 45 degrees, or what?This looks like my type of aiming system, thanks for posting. How well does it work?


In my opinion, 30-40degrees from vertical is usefull. you will feel very comfortable.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Still interesting. Pounch?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks to me like you're overcomplicating the thing.
> With the cant I think you're trying to portray, and apparently pulling the pouch to the corner of the mouth... then all you really need do is align your target with your top fork and have the closest band to your eye act as a line that extends to and through your target. Then release cleanly with a relaxing grip.
> 
> You might want to consider "emptying your cup" and observing how some of the other shooters do it, unless you are better than they are.... and in that case, because personally I don't know who you are, and it's hard for many others to take advice from someone they've never heard of or seen in action... youtube is a good resource, or youku... post something up, let us all see how theory is translated into action.


dont say that... this will be very useful for beginners to improve in accuracy in an exponential rate(much faster than trial-error). before i start air rifling and slingshooting i did these theoretical thinking.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

?????

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax

?????


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Looks to me like you're overcomplicating the thing.
> With the cant I think you're trying to portray, and apparently pulling the pouch to the corner of the mouth... then all you really need do is align your target with your top fork and have the closest band to your eye act as a line that extends to and through your target. Then release cleanly with a relaxing grip.
> 
> You might want to consider "emptying your cup" and observing how some of the other shooters do it, unless you are better than they are.... and in that case, because personally I don't know who you are, and it's hard for many others to take advice from someone they've never heard of or seen in action... youtube is a good resource, or youku... post something up, let us all see how theory is translated into action.


dont say that... this will be very useful for beginners to improve in accuracy in an exponential rate(much faster than trial-error). before i start air rifling and slingshooting i did these theoretical thinking.
[/quote]

No offense meant towards anyone I am only voicing what goes through my mind and almost out my mouth when I see a drawing in the beginning of this post. I almost want to throw up. Perhaps I am too simple for all the calculations but for the life of me I can not comprehend applying mathematics (measurements) to pulling the bands of a slingshot to an anchor point having a usefulness.

Maybe some can, but I never will. It is like telling me when I was a catcher in baseball to hold the ball 3 centimeters closer to my ear before I throw the ball. What???? Who can do this?? I get the principle but not in practice.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Looks to me like you're overcomplicating the thing.
> With the cant I think you're trying to portray, and apparently pulling the pouch to the corner of the mouth... then all you really need do is align your target with your top fork and have the closest band to your eye act as a line that extends to and through your target. Then release cleanly with a relaxing grip.
> 
> You might want to consider "emptying your cup" and observing how some of the other shooters do it, unless you are better than they are.... and in that case, because personally I don't know who you are, and it's hard for many others to take advice from someone they've never heard of or seen in action... youtube is a good resource, or youku... post something up, let us all see how theory is translated into action.


dont say that... this will be very useful for beginners to improve in accuracy in an exponential rate(much faster than trial-error). before i start air rifling and slingshooting i did these theoretical thinking.
[/quote]

No offense meant towards anyone I am only voicing what goes through my mind and almost out my mouth when I see a drawing in the beginning of this post. I almost want to throw up. Perhaps I am too simple for all the calculations but for the life of me I can not comprehend applying mathematics (measurements) to pulling the bands of a slingshot to an anchor point having a usefulness.

Maybe some can, but I never will. It is like telling me when I was a catcher in baseball to hold the ball 3 centimeters closer to my ear before I throw the ball. What???? Who can do this?? I get the principle but not in practice.
[/quote]

you are totally true. kids who shoots well never thought about calculations, just fun and practice and the accuracy rises. although calculations prove a 'sure hit' but experience in a good shooting form and distance estimation is still an important factor. 
well i hope this post helped shooters who can analyse the diagram.

cheers! 
ps btw any shooters in london, UK?


----------

